

Rad Startup to Work For - PHP - WadeWilliams
http://www.local-motors.com
 I just started a new job at a really cool startup you may have heard of... they were in Popular Mechanics, Wired, and most recently on the History Channel's Top Gear.&#60;p&#62;Local-motors.com&#60;p&#62;We need help. There are big cool things in the works and this is not your typical startup. One more PHP rockstar and we'd be in good shape. $50k+ in Phoenix, AZ
======
WadeWilliams
Need one more rockstar and we'll be in good shape; PHP in Phoenix, AZ. Not
your typical San Fran style startup but pushing the limits of the technologies
available today and very cool with real world products being developed right
next to the website.

